# Brembo caliper pins - where to buy?



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

I have a TT-RS with the Brembo F40-style front calipers. Anyone know where to buy the pad retaining pins? Dealer wants $20-$40 per pin.

The Audi pins have a metal collar at one end that provides a friction fit to keep it in place. All other makes (Subaru, Mitsu, GM) use a pin drilled to accept a cotter pin to hold it in place, like this:








These are plentiful to find and cheap.

Anyone think it will work?


----------



## M.Klapp (Sep 29, 2010)

mageus said:


> I have a TT-RS with the Brembo F40-style front calipers. Anyone know where to buy the pad retaining pins? Dealer wants $20-$40 per pin.
> 
> The Audi pins have a metal collar at one end that provides a friction fit to keep it in place. All other makes (Subaru, Mitsu, GM) use a pin drilled to accept a cotter pin to hold it in place, like this:
> 
> ...


Call these guys:

http://www.racetechnologies.com/page3-40/Contact


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Believe it or not sometimes regular parts stores will have these replacement parts, they are part of a service part kit, normally come with pad clips too.
...sometimes


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

GTijoejoe said:


> Believe it or not sometimes regular parts stores will have these replacement parts, they are part of a service part kit, normally come with pad clips too.
> ...sometimes


It's a TTRS. Even the dealer has to order these from Germany.

I've been calling around. Apparently, manufacturers specify to Brembo specific pin hole sizes. Thus, parts for for aftermarket kits don't quite fit OEM parts, even though they should. Par for the course.

Could be worse. BMW/Merc owners have it way worse than us. No one else has VAG-COM.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

ohhh. RRRRS... yeah, isn't that a euro market vehicle? like all RS'?

That make sense then.... what if I gave you a number to Brembo North America R&D? :laugh:


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

No, 1000 come to US/Canada.



GTijoejoe said:


> what if I gave you a number to Brembo North America R&D? :laugh:



That would be awesome. PM please.

Dealers want $70 for a set of 2 pins and the spring. And 2 weeks to come from Germany. There's got to be an easier way.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

mageus said:


> No, 1000 come to US/Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN, unfortunately I think its your only way. Are your pins damaged?
On a professional level I could not give you a contact at Brembo, they'd probably hang up on you anyways. :wave:


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

GTijoejoe said:


> Are your pins damaged?


No, but I swap pads out for the track. I don't want to be in a bind if one does get damaged.

So, I guess it's $60 for 2 metal rods and a piece of stamped metal.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

mageus said:


> No, but I swap pads out for the track. I don't want to be in a bind if one does get damaged.
> 
> So, I guess it's $60 for 2 metal rods and a piece of stamped metal.


or one goes missing, I know it sucks.... sorrry dude.


----------



## M.Klapp (Sep 29, 2010)

Seriously, call these guys:

Race Technologies.

They can get you the hardware and they're in Costa Mesa.

http://www.racetechnologies.com/page3-40/Contact


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Member1 said:


> Seriously, call these guys:
> 
> Race Technologies.
> 
> ...


you really got nothing to lose


----------



## bradley01 (Feb 24, 2012)

thank youhttp://www.******************


----------



## BIG DUB (Feb 13, 2001)

try this place
http://www.paragon-products.com/Brembo_Caliper_Repair_Kits_p/brembo-caliper-kits-late.htm


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

I called Race Technologies. The rep was extremely knowledgeable. She said that pins are made to allow the pads to move to improve heat dissipation. (ever wonder why the pad holes are oval rather than circular?) She recommended against trying pins not made for that car.

She said that each manufacturer buys the rights for that caliper from Brembo. So, you'll never find the exact pin for that OEM caliper outside of the dealership.

She did say that she's never seen a pin fail, and not to worry too much about changing pads frequently.

She recommended Brembo 600 fluid. It's about the same price as Motul. She said to stay away from SRF, since it turns acidic when it breaks down and eats the piston seals.


Calling the dealer Monday for a spare set. 2 pins + spring = $70.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

I'd figured that the dealer would only have OEM parts... probably because I work for an OEM


----------



## BIG DUB (Feb 13, 2001)

Pm what parts you need for what caliper


----------

